# Knitting Retreat..this weekend



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone from Ohio is going to Sauders in Archbold this weekend for the Knitting Retreat...I am and I am very excited, going to take two classes one is Intarsia and the other Fair Isle..have wanted to learn these 2 tech. for a long time..if so let me know and we could meet up.


----------



## jgarrett28 (May 6, 2012)

I have not heard of any knitting retreats in ohio!


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

It's in Northwest Ohio....just north of Defiance...Fri and Sat. 10-4....you had to preregister for this one ...I think they closed it at 60 people..


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, it sounds wonderful! Let us know how fun it was!!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Never heard of this retreat. Hope you take photos. Enjoy the classes.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Never heard of this retreat, either. Ask them next time to post something here -- they will be sure to get some new people, doncha think?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Have a great time and let us know what you thought of it. I'd be excited, too, if I were going! Have fun!!


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

Lucky you. I can only wish


----------



## clperry3208 (Jan 21, 2013)

I plan to be there. My name is CArol from Liberty center. See u there


----------



## barbduff1973 (Oct 16, 2012)

where at in ohio


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

It was at Sauders in Archbold Ohio..it was wonderful we all had a great time and making plans for next year already.....


----------

